# Question about Secret Harbour and Elysian



## Ann-Marie (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know of any rental options at Secret Harbour in St. Thomas? My daughter is getting married there and we will need 5-6 BR. I'm going to try for a week at the Elysian but I was thinking of renting a Villa or a house in Secret Harbour.  If I were to get timeshare weeks it would be tricky. The wedding is on a Saturday because she is doing it before a holiday so people can make a long weekend out of it. Any input would be great.


----------

